# Pinenuts



## Cath4420 (May 24, 2008)

Could anyone tell me how to store pinenuts?


----------



## GotGarlic (May 24, 2008)

I keep them in the freezer in a zipper-lock plastic bag. They can be used directly out of the freezer - no thawing necessary. They have a high oil content, so they go rancid quickly at room temp.


----------



## GB (May 24, 2008)

I do the same as GG, unless I plan on using them quickly. Then I just keep them in a cool cabinet.


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 24, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> I keep them in the freezer in a zipper-lock plastic bag. They can be used directly out of the freezer - no thawing necessary. They have a high oil content, so they go rancid quickly at room temp.


 Ditto!


----------



## jkath (May 24, 2008)

I keep them in my pantry in a sealed container, but I go through them quick enough that I buy more almost every week.


----------



## Loprraine (May 24, 2008)

I do the same as GG, GB, and JPMC.    If I thaw too many, I keep them in a container in the fridge.


----------



## Katie H (May 24, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> I keep them in the freezer in a zipper-lock plastic bag. They can be used directly out of the freezer - no thawing necessary. They have a high oil content, so they go rancid quickly at room temp.



Same here.


----------



## ella/TO (May 24, 2008)

I  usually toast about half the bag,keep in a container in the fridge....the other half I keep in the fridge, in another container 
,


----------



## quicksilver (May 24, 2008)

*   I keep my jar on the door in the fridg.*


----------



## sabixatzil1 (Jul 15, 2008)

fridge, dark cool place, or frozen. all work.
storing them out in the open also works, but they lose vitality.


----------

